# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box  Miracle Falcon LG Pack v2.1 (Thunder Edition)[27TH July 2018]

## mohamed73

*Falcon Box  Next Generation Multi Brand Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM LG Module V2.1(Thunder Edition) [27TH July 2018]   [+] Is Available on Miracle key & Thunder Dongle(Activation Required)    *  *Release Notes  Added 
[+] Custom Partition Write Support in Download Mode
[+] Single Partition Write Support in Download Mode
[+] Imei Repair New Method(4) in Diag Mode
[+] Imei Repair in Modem Mode
[+] Factory Reset in Modem Mode
[+] Improved Screenlock Reset in Modem Mode
[+] Fixed Kdz Download for Some Models
[+] Auto Autorization when you open Module  LG Pack Features  LG Flashing
-Ability to Flash Kdz Firmware
-Ability to Flash Tot Firmware 
LG Factory Firmware Download Support
-Download Latest Firmware Using Imei or Esn 
- Just Write IMEI & Download Firmware  Read Info
-Adb Mode
-Diag Mode
-Modem Mode
-Download Mode  Network Unlock
-Direct Unlock  User Locks 
-Normal Mode or Download Mode
-Reset Pin,Pattern,Password locks in Normal or Download Mode
-Factory Reset in Normal or Download Mode
-Custom Erase Rom/Custom Erase Any Single Partition  FRP Unlock
-Reset Frp Lock Most Lg Devices Normal or Download Mode
-2 Methods Supported 
-New and Old Security Devices Supported  Repair Tool
-Supports Repair Using Modem or Diag Mode
-Repair Imei1, Imei 2
-Repair Meid,Esn,Spc
-4 Methods Supported  Enable Diag Port
-Reboot From Diag to Download Mode
-Auto Detect Diag port Option
-One Click Enable Diag  Models Supported* * More then 600+* *   Br [SV] Miracle Team   *        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **  **   **        * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] **    **

----------


## mohamed73

_Miracle Falcon Box Shell [ Thunder Edition ]   NEWS 
[+] Miracle Thunder Support For All Modules (Activation Required)                    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]          الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## mohamed73

_MIRACLE FALCON NOW AVAILABLE ON   MIRACLE KEY & MIRACLE THUNDER
USERS          Miracle Falcon Activation Available for Miracle Key   # No Need Login Auto Login # All Free Packs Available # No Need buy Other Dongle or Card  This is Summer Offer any time will Stop._

----------

